# October Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote in this month's photo contest, "Colors of Fall". 
Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Friday October 29th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021, 
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: JulesAK, Krazy kitty, 3Pebs3, 
diane0905 JulieCA, Tkrosey, bostonbeanie, Maddie_goldens, SevenHillsGoldens, Loni S,
Missmcbeth, Radrax.


*1: xRoan










2: Cjm










3: Maddie_goldens 










4: JulieCA










5: Sweet Girl










6: GoldeninCT 










7: JDandBigAm 










8: Alaska7133 










9: Mindquad










10: Golden_79










11: Cathy's Gunner










12: Ivyacres










13: FurdogDad







*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic entries, Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh goodness, all the entries deserve to win! How will I choose?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

A lot of these are my favourite kinds of photos! Goldens in nature. Which, was another theme I pondered picking.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote....all the pics are great!!!!
The poll will close on Friday, Oct 29, 2021.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget to vote!

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 3:17 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Will you be having a November Photo Contest?


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Amazing pictures! Wish I could've been here to enter! Good luck to everyone though! 

Dang all these pictures are so good! It will definitely be a tough one for me!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hannah09 said:


> Will you be having a November Photo Contest?


Yes, it should start on the 1st. The winner this month will choose the new theme!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only about 25 minutes left to vote AND it's a tie!!!!
Let your vote break the tie.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, it's a tie! We'll have a tie breaker poll shortly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Vote here in the Tie Breaker

November Photo Contest Tie Breaker | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

